

Has anyone checked out their personal FBI record? - lowglow

http://www.fbi.gov/foia/<p>I'm both curious and weirded out.
======
Samiel
I checked I'm still waiting, they take their time getting the information and
preparing a legal response for the exclusion of anything they can't show you.
Unless you've been doing some major things the FBI doesn't really keep track.
The majority of your data (if its captured) stays with the NSA. However they
really don't care about your data personally, they use data mining software to
detect emergent patterns etc (they're the biggest 'Big Data' client there is).
However it could be interesting to check it out hence why I have. I will admit
I did steal a pack of gum in my youth o_0, hopefully they won't prosecute.

------
hello_asdf
Yea, I don't have an FBI file. I had to request one for my visa into New
Zealand. I was very relieved to hear that. I had to send my fingerprints as
well. It was a rather thorough process.

~~~
karanbhangui
Now you do.

~~~
hello_asdf
Eh, I hadn't thought about that, that sucks.

------
AznHisoka
Steve Jobs: <http://vault.fbi.gov/steve-jobs>

